# shed in feild



## STAR (Jul 7, 2011)

shed in feild painted by paul
in acrylic


----------



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice one, Paul. Looks cozy in there, but not so inviting outside.


----------



## AikaCoonCat (Jun 16, 2013)

Pretty cool! I love the blue sky and little house :3


----------



## aruna (Jun 15, 2013)

good job...nice art..


----------



## ncartco (Jul 3, 2013)

I like your painting.. . Every artist was first an amateur.


----------

